# 2009 goat show listing



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

The 2009 ISDGA Classic show will be held May 23rd and 24th in Boise, Idaho at the Expo Idaho fairgrounds. Special Features for 2009 are a Toggenburg specialty and Saanen Speciality show. There will also be a Recorded Grade recognition show for does. This year's judges are Sue Barker, Tim Flickinger, Lisa Synesal, and Ed Cavanagh. A youth showmanship will be held Friday at 6:30p.m. in the sheep barn. This is a 4-Ring ADGA show and a 3 Ring MDGA show. You can enter online or mail in your entries to Sandy Miller. Her address is 9611 Broadwood, Eagle, ID. 83616. Saturday night after the show there will be a potluck dinner-all are welcome. Our club also has a raffle and goat kid auction. You can see the list of current kid donations and raffle item donations at www.isdga.com . If you are wanting to donate to the raffle contact Crystal Kennedy. Her mailing address is 390 West Hale Apt #104 Boise ID 83706. Her email is mailto:[email protected] . You can also buy your tickets before the show contact Crystal for further information on that. All of the money raised from our raffle and auction goes into putting on the next year's show. Check out www.isdga.com for more information.

Okay folks, you can post your upcoming shows on this thread  .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to show my ignorance here - what is ISDGA??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Email sent out about a week ago for New Jersey Shows.


This year GSDGA (Garden State Dairy Goat Association) is holding three shows sanctioned by AGS as opposed to being included in the ADGA show. We hope all of you will enter this show to show your support for separating the two sanctions.

Here are the dates:

May 23 and 24-AGS sanctioned Spring Bash at the Warren Co Fairgrounds (two days, three shows for juniors, milkers and bucks) 
Judges-Saturday-Tom Rucker, Galion, Ohio and Molly Saal, Lodi, Ohio
Sunday-Jeremy Lesniak, Utica, NY

May 30-AGS sanctioned Mini Mania at Dearborn Market in Holmdel, NJ (one day only-two shows for juniors, milkers and bucks)
Judges-Ann Weikel and Paul Kempe

July 11-This is in the planning stage-AGS sanctioned being planned by Stacey Roop in Atco, NJ (south Jersey) Should be 2 shows for Juniors, milkers and bucks. 

August 8-ADGA sanctioned NJ State Fair at the Sussex County Fairgrounds-one ring for juniors and does only-judge unknown. You must go online to the NJ State Fair website to download an entry form.

August 19-AGS sanctioned Final Fling at the Hunterdon County Fairgrounds in Ringoes, NJ. Two shows for junior does and milkers only.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm going to guess Idaho State Dairy Goat Association.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Opps...I was wrong...it's Idaho Syringa DGA.

Ohio shows(some taken off of ADGA's site):
May 9th - Ohio Valley DGA, Ross Co. Fairgrounds, Chillicothe. Judges: Timothy Flickinger & Ashley Veldhuizen. Contact: Mary McPherson, 13532 Howard Road, Millfield, OH, 45761. (740-448-6153) (2 Jr Doe/2 Sr Doe)

May 23-24 - Southwestern Ohio Dairy Goat Association, 064 John Street, Hillsboro. Judges: Joe H. Kimmel Jr, Juli Huffman, & Matt Casselman. Contact: Lisa Begley, 481 Oakgrove Road, Martinsville, OH, 45746. (937-725-129) (2 Jr Doe/2 Sr Doe/3 Buck/1 Youth Jr Doe/1 Youth Sr Doe)

June 5-6 - North East Ohio DGA, Wayne Co. Fairgrounds, Wooster. Judges: Tom Considine, Christen Adels, & Molly Saal. Contact: Bill Davenport, PO Box 199, Killbuck, OH, 44637. (http://www.neodga.com for further info)

June 20-21 - Tri-State Dairy Goat Association, Van Wert Co. Fairgrounds, Van Wert. Judges: Karen Smith & Don Bergfield. Contact: Jay Dicke, 05321 Amsterdam Road, Minster, OH, 45865. (419-629-2422) (2 Jr Doe/2 Sr Doe/2 Buck) _I'll be at this one!!_

August 27-28 - Darke County Agricultural Society, 800 Sweitzer Street, Greenville. Judge: Kay Kimmel. Contact: Larry Hesson, 109 Connie Lane, Rossburg, OH, 45362. (419-336-7061) (Jr Doe/Sr Doe)

September 6 - Highland County Agricultural Society, 609 John Street, Hillsboro. Judge: Molly Saal. Contact: James Stroop, 2111 SR 131, Hillsboro, OH, 45133. (937-288-2215) (Jr Doe/Sr Doe)

September 9 - Fulton County Agricultural Society, 8514 State Route 108, Wauseon. Judge: Yvonne Blosser. Contact: Ronald Holdeman, 2095 F, Swanton, OH, 43558. (419-826-9209) (Jr Doe/Sr Doe) _My county fair._

They are a few more shows, but I don't have all the info on them. Will post more info when I get it.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Just bumping this up on the list some. Don't forget to check out the ISDGA website for updated raffle and auction animal information, it has been updated since I last posted on here. You can submit proxy bids on the animals and buy tickets-we will put them in on the items that you are wanting to try to win. You need to plan for how you will have those items or animals shipped to you though.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all, This is in my backyard this year! :dance: Stop by the SW Nigerian Goat Club and say hello if you're in town!

Nationals - the American Goat Society (AGS) National Show will be held in Albuquerque :sun: June 16th through 21th. There will be judges training and other events June 16th through 17th, with the show being held June 19th through 21st. This show will be for all dairy goats, not just Nigerians. http://www.agsnationals.com/

Basic Schedule: There should be a more complete schedule in another week or so.

1. Thursday - Youth Show

2. Friday - All Breeds

3. Saturday - Juniors and Bucks

4. Sunday - Senior Doe Show

Milk Testing - There will be a seminar offered at the Nationals on being an official milk tester.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Just bumping this up on the list again so folks can see it. Don't forget to check back on the ISDGA website for updated raffle and kid auction information. If you would like to place a proxy bid on on of the animals you may-but if you cannot be present to pick up the kid or animal(I say this as I think there may be a LaMancha dry yearling coming to the Auction to) then you need to make other arrangements to have the animal delivered to you. We usually have a bunch of items arrive a the show that do not make it up on the website. It is a fun show and the raffle and auction are a blast-especially when people getting in a bidding war against each other. All items are welcomed-even handmade and baked goods. I won a Kaluah I dont know if that is spelled right) cake one year-boy was it yummy!


----------

